# افكار اعمال جميله على ماكينة سى ان سى



## mohmed.alex2009 (29 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع ده مهم عايزين نعرض فيه الافكار والاعمال المطلوبة فى السوق والمنتجة على ماكينات سى ان سى واكيد الاخوة عندهم افكار مدهشة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (29 أغسطس 2010)

ايه يا جماعة14 مشاهدة مفيش افكار عن حد


----------



## إيهاب محمد محمود (10 فبراير 2013)

مكن سي ان سي 
عندك مكن الليزر للحفر على الخشب و المعادن مثلا


----------



## إيهاب محمد محمود (10 فبراير 2013)

مش عارف ايه ثاني بس هتلاقى حجات كثير إن شاء الله 
زي مكن خياطة الملابس و الأحذياء 2 أكسيس


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (4 أبريل 2013)

لو أمكن انا بدّي اعمل ماكنة سي ان سي 
لكن أستخدمها في صباغة الدور 
​


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## aeehm (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي mohmed ممكن مساعدتك في بعض التصاميم ال 3D على مكانة ال cnc 
انا جديد في هذا المجال وعندي ماكنه صينيه قياس 3040 صغيره 
شكرا لكم


----------



## ah2010hb (24 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن مساعدة في الحصول على افكار او كيف اوصل الى اماكن الافكار انا عندي مكينة سي ان سي حجم كبير


----------

